# Rorion Gracie in no rules fights



## Andrew Green (Oct 3, 2006)

A couple of Hapkido guys and a kickboxer vs Rorion Gracie.

[yt]HcdrNgVL02s[/yt]


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Oct 3, 2006)

what a technician!


----------



## Odin (Oct 4, 2006)

Hapkido you say hey? I remember a certain martialtalker making a claim or too about a hapkido vs MMA....hmmmmm I cant remeber his name though..lol ( : 

Notice how the first guy *immediately * goes for spine strikes yet fails to stop Gracie, its very interesting video.

One of the trainers at my gym went to train in Royces camp near california a couple of years ago and he said in his two week stay Royce had 7 off the street challenges  (just people turning up from different schools of different arts).. he took most of them but a couple he let one of his students fight for him since he was busy teaching or had to be somewhere!!


----------



## AceHBK (Oct 5, 2006)

Great clip!  Awesome technique.


----------

